# Washington County Hunting Club 12,000 acres ***TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIPS for 2010***



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 7, 2009)

Turkey Only Memberships $750.


I have posted this thread before but I figured I would start again fresh because some information has changed. We knew some changes were coming so I apologize for not getting back to some of you sooner. I will follow up with several of you next week. 

Washington County Hunting Club "The Roost" 2.5 hrs south east of Atlanta in Hancock, Jefferson and Washington Counties. All land is contiguous. 
Roughly 12,000 acres on the Ogeechee River. Ethical club. Plenty of hardwoods, planted pines, clearcuts and river bottoms. QDM for the last 6yrs. Enormous deer, turkey and hog populations. Duck hunting on the 100 acre pond also! (1st year available)


Dues are $2,000 but may adjust slightly up or down depending on the members. As of now we have about 33 members. Separate pond membership available $200 (lots of gators and big bass). Must be a full club member for the pond membership
"The Roost" is one on the oldest hunting clubs in the state dating back to the 1930's. Please contact Lewis Todd at 706)598-2554 or e-mail him at geecheeriver@yahoo.com, John May at 478-348-4172 or myself, Jason May at 770-841-3466. Immediate availability. 
I enjoy talking about the property so please call me anytime to discuss or if you want a tour, my father lives 10 miles from the property and is happy to take people out. 
Several people on Woody's have hunted this property. I welcome all feedback. Keep in mind some of the "good ol' boy" rules that were less than popular have infact changed over the last 5 years or so. 
Thanks! 

*****REVISED******
We had a club meeting today and have made a few changes of interest.

*1.* WE NOW ALLOW HOG HUNTING WITH DOGS. The season will run the day after Thanksgiving and go until opening day of deer season the following year. Full club membership required,  however you are allowed multiple guests. 

]2. WE NOW WILL HAVE A TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP!!!! $750/yr. This goes into effect immediatly for the 2010 season.  We will only be accepting 10 people for the Turkey only membership!!!!! These changes are mostly because like alot of clubs we need the money to just keep the land at this point.

www.wchuntclub.com


----------



## realgood (Mar 7, 2009)

could you please post the link to your clubs website again please.


----------



## General Lee (Mar 7, 2009)

$750 to turkey hunt that place is a bargain..........


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

realgood said:


> could you please post the link to your clubs website again please.



No problem!   
www.wchuntclub.com


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 9, 2009)

General Lee said:


> $750 to turkey hunt that place is a bargain..........



Man, tell me about it!  Last season we had about 20 turkey hunters opening weekend. That fell off to about half that the next weekend and by the 3rd weekend of the season there was never more than 3 or 4 people on the property.  Every place on the property has turkeys on it.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 9, 2009)

We now have only 8 "Turkey Only Memberships" left out of the 10 available. 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 9, 2009)

That place is loaded with game. I hunted that land for a long time and loved it, had two kids so had to cut back on clubs. Stayed in pond until rule changed that you had to be in hunting club to fish. (turkeymaniac if rule changes back for fishing members please let me know i sure miss fishing that place.)


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 9, 2009)

TURKEY SLAMMER said:


> That place is loaded with game. I hunted that land for a long time and loved it, had two kids so had to cut back on clubs. Stayed in pond until rule changed that you had to be in hunting club to fish. (turkeymaniac if rule changes back for fishing members please let me know i sure miss fishing that place.)



Man, we are definately working on that one!!!   I definately will


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 19, 2009)

As of today we have 7 Turkey only memberships left.
and my father heard 14 birds this morning. Different birds. Yes, that is a fact


----------



## Bruz (Apr 1, 2009)

My next door neighbor has hunted this club the past few years. He says he hardly ever sees anyone on the property and he's taken some nice deer on the place.

Good luck filling your memberships.

Robert


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 2, 2009)

Bruz said:


> My next door neighbor has hunted this club the past few years. He says he hardly ever sees anyone on the property and he's taken some nice deer on the place.
> 
> Good luck filling your memberships.
> 
> Robert



I appreciate it. 
The dues are not that bad for the sheer amount and quality of land we have. But who the heck can hunt THAT much land. 
The place does really clear out after the first 2 weekends after the opening of deer and Turkey season.  It's almost like a small WMA but w/o the pressure


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya'll ever thoght of having a duck only lease?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 3, 2009)

emusmacker said:


> Ya'll ever thoght of having a duck only lease?



Not really. We alter the duck season a bit so we don't mess up the deer hunters too much. If we had a duck only membership. We would have to cater to them (duckhunters) some. Too much dividing up of memberships and it would get very difficult to keep everybody relativly happy. 
 We can really light that pond up at daylight between the 3 of us that duckhunt. It sound like a war sometimes and the sound carries tremendously.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does the 2000$ dues cover turkey hunting as well?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 9, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Does the 2000$ dues cover turkey hunting as well?



Yes sir. 
Covers the deer, Turkey, hogs and all small game


----------



## wvhunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Washinton county*

Would the turkey lease include spouse and kids?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 10, 2009)

wvhunter said:


> Would the turkey lease include spouse and kids?



As long as the Child is under 18 there is no fee. The spouse is fine also. The only restriction is that they have to actually hunt with you.


----------



## wvhunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Washington County*

No problem with them hunting with me. I sent you a PM
Thanks


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this to the top. We are only about 3 or 4 members short for the full amount of dues to the landowners. We did pick up 3 full hog memberships and a couple extra full club memberships from here at Woody's. Thanks you guys! 
Ideally we need 3 or 4 more to make everybody happy. Dues look to be right at $2,000 for this deer and turkey season. Anybody wants in, give me a shout. My father who lives down there is taking people out to the property about every week.    
All the best!


----------



## Leasehunter (Jul 27, 2009)

*Deer Hunting*

I might be interested in deer hunting only.  Please contact me at (478) 232-9102
Tim Hiers


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 5, 2009)

*hog*

How much for hog only?  RULES?  THANKS


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys. I wanted to bump this to the top for Turkey memberships for the up coming 2010 turkey season.
Be safe out there


----------



## sps (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like to get some more information about being a member. I know that it is posted for turkeys, but I would like to be a grand prize winner. I talking deer, turkey, piggy. You just dont see the amount of land per member like that. That is what I am looking for ! I know I might be a little late for this year. I am already asking about next year. early bird gets the worm. I can be reached at paulspears1971@yahoo.com, also.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 16, 2009)

sps said:


> I would like to get some more information about being a member. I know that it is posted for turkeys, but I would like to be a grand prize winner. I talking deer, turkey, piggy. You just dont see the amount of land per member like that. That is what I am looking for ! I know I might be a little late for this year. I am already asking about next year. early bird gets the worm. I can be reached at paulspears1971@yahoo.com, also.



Hey Paul, I shot you an e-mail. Feel free to drop me a line or give me a call. 
-Jason


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 16, 2009)

Leasehunter said:


> I might be interested in deer hunting only.  Please contact me at (478) 232-9102
> Tim Hiers



I left you a message a while back. Give me a call if you are interested.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 14, 2010)

Turkey Season......
Lamar, I just called you back and left you a VM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

Folks this is one of the most amazing pieces of property you'll ever see, I live less than a mile from it.  I don't know anywhere in the state that has the game that the "Duck Roost"  does.  If I didn't have access to 17,000 acres I would join in a minute.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Folks this is one of the most amazing pieces of property you'll ever see, I live less than a mile from it.  I don't know anywhere in the state that has the game that the "Duck Roost"  does.  If I didn't have access to 17,000 acres I would join in a minute.


HOQ don't lie, I have to run you off that place all the time... 
J/k, I appreciate the kind words there Mill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> HOQ don't lie, I have to run you off that place all the time...
> J/k, I appreciate the kind words there Mill.



It's been awhile, think I'll do a drive thru Saturday, if you see a jacked up lime green CJ5 don't shoot this time!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's been awhile, think I'll do a drive thru Saturday, if you see a jacked up lime green CJ5 don't shoot this time!!



I'll aim high  
I should be down this weekend, it's been about 3 weeks for me. Drop by place if you aint got nothin better to do. There should be a couple of us down by friday night/Saturday am.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 22, 2010)

I have responded to all the pm's and will be in the office tomorrow morning returning alot of the phone calls. Thanks! 
-JCM


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi All, 
I truly apologize to anybody  that  I haven’t been able to get in contact with  in the last 3 weeks. I have been speaking to so many people and setting up tours (and trying to work) that I know I have let some people to slip through the cracks. 
Please when you e-mail me on here at Woody’s please include your actual name and number if you like me to call you. 
My father has been taking a lot of folks out to the property and I am hearing a lot of great things about the quality of people here.
It's going to be a heck of a camp this year.


----------



## dawg7478 (Feb 3, 2010)

Your club looks really nice.  I would very much like to see it if anyone will be there this Saturday (can't come Sunday).  I'm also brand new to this Forum, so please bear with me. I am interested in possibly joining for the 2010-2011 deer season.  Please give me a call.  Thanks, Bill (Oconee County)706-540-4168.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2010)

dawg7478 said:


> Your club looks really nice.  I would very much like to see it if anyone will be there this Saturday (can't come Sunday).  I'm also brand new to this Forum, so please bear with me. I am interested in possibly joining for the 2010-2011 deer season.  Please give me a call.  Thanks, Bill (Oconee County)706-540-4168.



Bill, bring your check book, cause when you see this place you will be impressed.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bill, bring your check book, cause when you see this place you will be impressed.



Dang, I missed this post....   Sorry Bill!  
Thanks HOQ.    Also should bring the checkbook for the poker  You play cards Mill? 
I'll reach out to you this week Bill.


----------

